# Kittens born outside



## pitsgo61 (Apr 27, 2003)

Greetings all 
this is our first post and we are totally " :? green" when it comes to cat care. 
A family down the street has offered us a kitten from their cats's litter. I think the mother will be ready in about 5 weeks. 
What i'm uncertain of is the kittens were born and are being nursed outside. Will this make it difficult if we want the new kitten to be an inside cat??[/u]


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

It shouldn't be a problem. You can separate them at about 8-10 weeks while the kitten is still pretty small and dependent. My male Ben was born outside to a stray. She would come into our house to suckle the kittens and then race right back out. She hated being indoors. Ben ended up with a vision problem which forced us to keep him indoors....he would actually go out and roll around on the road stopping traffic. :roll: It was getting unsafe to let him out! Anyway, after being an indoor/outdoor cat for a year, he was fine with staying inside. Naturally he cried at the door for a week or so but he eventually got used to it. He's a very happy and healthy 13 years old.


----------

